# Monitorizar Sensor de Temperatura a través del puerto serie



## JMNieto (Abr 23, 2008)

Hola a todos,

Es la primera vez que participo en este foro pero no la primera que lo visito, he estado buscando información sobre como realizar un sensor de temperatura que digitalice la información y la envie a través del puerto serie del PC, posteriormente con MATLAB quiero hacer un programa que capture esa información y la represente en una gráfica o simplemente que la almacene, básicamente es hacer un DataLogger de temperatura pero sin necesidad de almacenamiento. 

¿Alguien ha realizado algo similar?

Gracias por adelantado,

JMNieto


----------



## Javier Rambaldo (Abr 23, 2008)

Hay que ver que temperaturas manejarás.
Si usas temperaturas de 0 a 100ºC puedes usar un LM35 conectado a un PIC.
Pero debes hacerte un programa que lea la entrada analógica y la transmita por el puerto serie.


----------



## gabrielg (May 5, 2008)

Lo que pretendes, lo hacen los multimetros digitales. Trabajan de la siguiente manera:

* El multímetro tiene constantemente el dato disponible luego de cada conversión. A través de la PC, programas cada cuanto tiempo quieres leer el dato y/o almacenarlo en memoria. Normalmente lo guardan en una planilla de excel.

Es algo sencillo, pero como dice Javier debes definir el rango de temperatura y la precisión que deseas. Saludos y suerte.


----------

